# Canning Cole Slaw



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Just curious if anyone cans cole slaw, the vinegar style? I keep seeing recipes for it and then I see people say it isn't safe. Is it safe or is it not?


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

It's not safe -- cabbage it too watery to get the pH up high enough even with vinegar. But you could certainly make a pot of sauerkraut and can that instead. Other than incidental amounts in other recipes, sauerkraut is the only safe way to can cabbage.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Never heard of it but I love cole slaw and will try it as soon as I pick up some cabbage, maybe this weekend. It seems like the vinegar type of slaw would turn into Kraut after it sat in the vinegar very long, but that is ok with me, I love that too.

Since their is a vinegar dressing, seems that it could be processed like pickles, no water bath or pressuring involved. With a vinegar dressing I dont think that their would be any hazards canning it, I feel sure enough about it to try it myself and will report back later.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

AlabamaGal said:


> It's not safe -- cabbage it too watery to get the pH up high enough even with vinegar. But you could certainly make a pot of sauerkraut and can that instead. Other than incidental amounts in other recipes, sauerkraut is the only safe way to can cabbage.


I am going to try it, maybe this weekend, I picked some litmus paper last week to do some crude testing of ph with some of the things I am going to can this summer. I love cabbage any way it is prepared and have no problem doing the leg work and testing of those things in question.

If the ph is 4.6 or lower - give or take .1 it should be safe to can(pickle). Anyhow, will report back and if you dont hear from me just figure that you should not try it.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I am going to try it, maybe this weekend, I picked some litmus paper last week to do some crude testing of ph with some of the things I am going to can this summer. I love cabbage any way it is prepared and have no problem doing the leg work and testing of those things in question.
> 
> If the ph is 4.6 or lower - give or take .1 it should be safe to can(pickle). Anyhow, will report back and if you dont hear from me just figure that you should not try it.


Please let me know what you find because I have cabbage just a waiting to be processed.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

That would be so cool if you could can it. I LOVE coleslaw. Look forward to your results Davarm!


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

CANNED COLESLAW
1 head cabbage, shredded
1/2 cup choppedonions
2 cups sugar
1/2 scant cup vinegar
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon celery seed
optional shredded green peppers
Mix, let sit 4 hours. Pack in jars and process in boiling water bath 7 minutes but do not over cook. Serve like coleslaw. Ive made this and it was good - texture is about like kraut.

Technically, this is a pickled cabbage slaw, oil may be added at serving time if you like the texture, but dont can with oil - it does not work. 

Frankly, I don't see the objections to canning cabbage - no worse than pickles in terms of PH. And you can 3-bean salad, too.....I sense a couple posts coming on.....Oh, and the objection to pressure-canning cooked cabbage? Was that it 'tasted strong'. A good rinse, and heating in fresh water cures that.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

kappydell said:


> CANNED COLESLAW
> 1 head cabbage, shredded
> 1/2 cup choppedonions
> 2 cups sugar
> ...


kappy, they shoulda asked you first on this one, I bought the head of cabbage to try to come up with a recipe/procedure myself but it is still in the chill chest, untouched, never got around to it. My binder is getting full of your recipes, keep em coming.

As far as the canning cabbage and its stong taste, "I" for one like cabbage that tastes like cabbage. I will can just about anything once then keep on doing it if I like the way it comes out. Ive even canned cake, bread and rice.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

That sounds yummy! and for anyone who has not had it a family friend takes regular sauerkraut and drains it and adds greenpeppers/onions/carrots all shredded and pours the sweet/sour vinegar type dressing over it and serves it cold.. super yummy.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Emerald said:


> That sounds yummy! and for anyone who has not had it a family friend takes regular sauerkraut and drains it and adds greenpeppers/onions/carrots all shredded and pours the sweet/sour vinegar type dressing over it and serves it cold.. super yummy.


That got my attention, I love Kraut, any way you want to serve it, except store bought. I started eating it as a small child when my grand and great grandparents made it and later on when my mother started making it. Sadly I am pretty much the last person in my family that still makes and since my daughters dont like it, it will probably die out with me, sad, very very sad.

Will try it your way next time I pull a jar out.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

jackie clay has an excellent recipe for amish coleslaw. i tried it and my family loves it.you can find the recipe in her growing and canning your own food book and on her website.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Davarm said:


> kappy, they shoulda asked you first on this one, I bought the head of cabbage to try to come up with a recipe/procedure myself but it is still in the chill chest, untouched, never got around to it. My binder is getting full of your recipes, keep em coming.
> 
> As far as the canning cabbage and its stong taste, "I" for one like cabbage that tastes like cabbage. I will can just about anything once then keep on doing it if I like the way it comes out. Ive even canned cake, bread and rice.


Yup, cabbage is supposed to taste like cabbage. I also can turnips (pickled), cauliflower, and brussels sprouts. The only thing I cant can so far is broccoli - it gets off colored and odd tasting. But anything else, just about, I will can. From soup to nuts, and beyond.....


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh YES! it is yummy - a smorgasboard in a town I used to live inserved it (kraut salad) and it was very popular!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've canned turnips, cut up a few greens in with em and they are pretty good, that is, if you like them, and I do. I have pickled plenty of cauliflower but never canned it. 

I have canned Broccoli Broth, when I pick broccoli, the ends that are starting to get tough, and any flowers that have bloomed get boiled down and I strain the pulp out, put he liquid in jars and throw it into the pressure cooker. I like cream of broccoli soup and it makes a decent base for it, it can have a little off flavor but if you are careful and use fresh broccoli crowns along with the broth it can come out pretty good. I was raised to waste nothing and old habits are sometimes hard to break.

A lot of people find it a bit odd that a big gruff grandpa takes the time to can his garden produce, but I have been around canning and stocking up for the winter all my life and I am trying to teach my daughters how to do it so I wont have to anymore.


----------



## Hotrod352000 (Dec 24, 2013)

We made a similar canned Cole slaw recipe pulled out some that is 18 months old. Still tasted fresh and crispy. We put a bit more vinegar in it. Home made apple cider vinegar.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

Jackie clay has a recipe for amish coleslaw. will post the recipe later.


----------

